# Depersonalization Symptoms? or crazy



## scottclapton123 (Mar 11, 2014)

I identify with many depersonalization symptoms but some i have not seen on the posts, but I have experienced are: twitching, head jerks, easily startled jumpy, just easily annoyed by noise, not paranoia because I am aware of my false beliefs but just an overall edginess about my environment, and hypnagogic hallucinations (hallucinations while drifting off to sleep). I know I have depersonalization because of all the symptoms I do identify with but are these symptoms in addition to the same diagnosis or a different one? I know hypnagogic hallucinations are normal but am wondering if this is specific to dp. Thanks


----------



## dpsucks (Sep 7, 2012)

these are not dp/dr symptoms, i think that they can be co-morbid with dp/dr but not exactly a product of dp more like anxiety.


----------



## scottclapton123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the response, and you are probably right because I do not see many people talking about this. Though nonetheless dp is a product of anxiety though so they might go in hand in hand.


----------



## scottclapton123 (Mar 11, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> Do you have high anxiety? A lot of the twitching and head jerks could be coming out from high amounts of anxiety - seems to me that they could just be some nervous quirks.


I guess they are nervous quirks because yes I do have high anxiety, but what else could it really be?


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I get twitches and jerks when i get shakey/cold for no reason, but im pretty sure it's just anxiety.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

Hmm... I searched the forum for jerks and I have to say that I have it too. They seem to coincide with DP. If I let them happen they seem to help DP. I wonder if this means something ?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi i heard it's a symptom of having fevers and brain damage


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

just wanna note! dp is not always a result of anxiety. it is important to know that and acknowledge it when speaking to others before you know what their experiences are like.


----------

